# Pickens- Round 2 with pics!



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

You may recallmy post 2 weeks ago. Well, went back for round 2 with the sharks.

Last Chance, his daughter and I went late Sat night. Kinda rough ride out (and in!)- but we were ok with it. He wanted some mullet and I wanted revenge on some sharks.

Action was pretty quick and I had a screaming run within 30 minutes. Too big for me- Lost him! I'm on light tackle- 20# mono, 135# 6' leader. Ok, try again.

Zing- let him run, set- He's on. Chomp! Ate through the leader. Geez. Ok, try again.

A couple of pick-ups and drops.

Zing- Lethim run so he can swallow!










Finally got one hooked that I can handle. Fight for 15 minutes or so.










Where is he? Oh- there he is!!!










I see a fin!!!












Mid-size Blacktip. 










Weighed around 45-55#s. Great eating size!!! Had a cooler full of mullet and it was early, so I released her. (Notice in pic- no claspers- Female! Also, note the distict black tips on the fins.)

Last Chance tore up the Mullet. Had our boat limit in first hour with probably less than 6 throws. Action shot!










Funny how I took a picture on the lightest throw- probably 6-7 in this one. One throw had like 34 jarheads.

Last Chance with mullet on the deck.










Notice the background. These 3 guys came and set-up camp with a 3500k generator,3000 watts of light,like 15 rods (including a 9/0 Shark rod, that never got wet!), cots, hammocks, foul weather gear, you name it- oh except they didn't bring a radio! They brought more gear to the pier than the US brought to Kosovo!!! Nice guys though, even though they didn't catch much more than Ladyfish!

Which brings me to the next photo. (Nice segway, huh.)

I have never seen so many extra large ladyfish. Hundeds of them! They devoured an entire school of LY! They were huge!!! I'm surprised sharks weren't patroling underneath them.










So, we waited til sunrise and slowy worked our way home. We got what came for- A cooler full of Mullet and some Shark stories!!!!


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Super :takephoto and sweet report. Sounds like a good time was had by all.:toast


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok,who is the guy with the smug holding that cute little fishy in the 5th pic?oke j/k Great report,i was busy with my mullet and grits.:moon


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad some one got to fish this weekend. Nice catch :toast


----------



## Salt Life (Sep 30, 2007)

Really cool photos :takephoto

Great shot of all those ladyfish. Well done 

.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome report guys, if you ever need an extra body out there, let a fat guy know!


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool pics!!!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *konz (10/8/2007)*Awesome report guys, if you ever need an extra body out there, let a fat guy know!


Ray,

Your welcome to go anytime,we usualy like to go saturday night and stay most if not all night.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Great pics was that at the Ft. Pickens pier?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds great man! Are you guys camping out at Mcree this weekend?


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes that was Ft Pickens Pier.

KONZ- I think we're playing it by ear. We're in if it's happening and, if not, we're in when it does happen. I'm good for Friday night/ Sat morning. Maybe go home, get some rest. Come back out Sat afternoon- 3-5ish, and eat, party, and fish until Sat evening. Leave Sat night at some point- depending on how I feel. Now, if I can execute this plan, that'd be great. But I'm really kind of up for anything. The wife gave me the green light, so I'm good Fri night til Sun morning, however I want to rig it.

But the weather will be the determining factor.

Whatare your tentative plans? And Clay? Are you with him?


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like that was a fun night:takephoto


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

nice report, and great pics. Once the weather relaxes a bit I iwll be out that way for some night fishing as well. good job.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice shark, looked fun. So how are you guys getting out there, by boat and then fishing from the pier?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought the pier closed at dark, they didn't run you off? I miss fishing at Pickens, I spent many weekends out there, and there was a time my daughter may have thought that was her home lol


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

We take the boat out then anchor and fish the pier.I got permission from one of the park service to fish at night on the pier as long as we are not causeing a ruckus.Cute pic of daughter with the net.Be careful if anyone goes to pickens pier though,the park service now has a boat and they are giving 80 dollar admission charges (TICKET) if caught inside the 200 ft marks.


----------

